

The Parents Who Give Their Children Bleach Enemas to 'Cure' Them of Autism - middleclick
https://www.vice.com/read/parents-are-giving-their-children-bleach-enemas-to-cure-them-of-autism-311

======
ars
That's what happens when parents are so desperate to help their kids that they
will try absolutely anything if someone even hints it might help.

Doing nothing is not seen as a valid choice. "At least try something!"

